# Bosch W7DTC vs. NGK BP6ET... Opinions and your experiences, please.



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with the NGK BP6ET "equivalent" of the now discontinued W7DTC? I've been using the plain-jane Bosch singles and have been underwhelmed. I miss my copper triples.
Any other recommendations for a substitute for the venerable W7DTC?
For reference: 10.3:1 c-flow/ABA hybrid, big valve hydro with hydro "G" cam.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Bosch W7DTC vs. NGK BP6ET... Opinions and your experiences, please. (snowfox)*

Someone on here talked me into using NGKs! And I think it was a mistake! NGKs are POS! I'm gonna switch back to my old Bosch Supers! The bosch have way better throttle response!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Bosch W7DTC vs. NGK BP6ET... Opinions and your experiences, please. (snowfox)*

Of course everyone will have an opinion and rightly so. Mine is that I've been using NGK plugs for many many years and find them to be good.


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Bosch W7DTC vs. NGK BP6ET... Opinions and your experiences, please. (WaterWheels)*

I used a colder range of NGK plugs for many years on the WackyWabbit SCCA H-Production racer. The redline was 7500 rpms with no problems with the NGK.
Cheers, WWR.


----------



## piledriver (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Bosch W7DTC vs. NGK BP6ET... Opinions and your experiences, please. (WackyWabbitRacer)*

I have been using the NGK 1263s (the new number for the BP6ET) for years in several applications, and they work ~exactly the same as the more expensive and ~impossible to get Bosch triples, as well as being available in different heat ranges.
Either of them require a decent ignition and good wires.
If small spark plug brand/type is jacking your throttle response noticably/measurably, you have far worse issues than the plugs.


_Modified by piledriver at 1:19 AM 2-9-2009_


----------

